# Sitz marker test



## 17116 (Feb 20, 2007)

hi I was wondering if anyone has had a sitz marker test? My doctor wants me to get one and I don't really know much about it. Like what should I eat during it? He said if he finds a part that dosn't work in my colon he could just do surgery and cut it out! a lil scary but if it would help then hey...thanks!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You have private message.


----------



## 17522 (Mar 22, 2007)

Pure4life, Hello, I just had this test done at the Cleveland Clinic last week.. It is no big deal at all.. The test is a week long.. One day one you take a pill in the am.. Inside the pill are little rubber bands.. You take 3 pills total. Day one,two,three.. On day 4 you go and get a xray to see where the little rubber bands are in your system.. Then you go on day 7 for another xray.. As long as you only have less than 20 little rubberbands left you do not need anymore xrays.. The test is seeing how long it takes for stuff to move thru your system.. You can eat what ever you want during the test.. You just can't take any laxatives.. Really I have had every test known to man.. This one is a breeze.. Good Luck...


----------

